# Zoneminder



## Speedy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm trying to install Zoneminder on 10-CURRENT. Here's what I get 
	
	



```
c++  -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -fno-strict-aliasing  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/mysql  -lpthread  -o zmc zmc.o zm_box.o zm_buffer.o  zm_camera.o zm_comms.o zm_config.o  zm_coord.o zm.o zm_db.o  zm_logger.o zm_event.o zm_exception.o  zm_file_camera.o zm_ffmpeg_camera.o  zm_image.o zm_jpeg.o zm_local_camera.o  zm_monitor.o zm_ffmpeg.o zm_mpeg.o  zm_poly.o zm_regexp.o  zm_remote_camera.o zm_remote_camera_http.o  zm_remote_camera_rtsp.o zm_rtp.o  zm_rtp_ctrl.o zm_rtp_data.o  zm_rtp_source.o zm_rtsp.o zm_sdp.o  zm_signal.o zm_stream.o zm_thread.o  zm_time.o zm_timer.o zm_user.o  zm_utils.o zm_zone.o  -lz -lbz2 -lswscale -lavdevice -lavformat -lavcodec -lavutil -lz -lpcre -lcrypto -lc -lpthread -ljpeg -lmysqlclient
zm_timer.o: In function `Timer::TimerThread::run()':
zm_timer.cpp:(.text+0x428): undefined reference to `ThreadData<bool>::setValue(bool)'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
```
Is this a bug or there is something wrong with my box? 
FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #1: Wed Jun 12 15:23:10 CDT 2013


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2013)

Why are you running -CURRENT, which can break (and break anything else) at any given time? Only the freebsd-current mailing list is equipped to handle questions about -CURRENT, really.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 23, 2013)

Because -CURRENT was the only version that booted in this box. As I mentioned in another thread, getting rid of all development and debugging features was a pain in it's own. Still, I have been running 10-CURRENT for at least 7 months now and had almost no problems. Will post in mailing list, then.


----------

